# My indoor cats! *Pictures*



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

This is Panther. She's 1 year old. She's a mommys girl....as you can see in this photo....

















This is Buttercup. She's 7mos old (not in this pic.)









This is her when she was little....laying on me. 









This is Chloe. She's 2-3 yrs old. She was a rescue from the out doors. She was around 5ish weeks when I found/caught her, she had 3 holes in her neck with a large worm like thing in each one. Plus she had maggots in the holes also. In the end we pulled 3 worm things and 20-30 maggots. We lost count... David and I cleaned her up and she's happy and healthy. She hates having her picture taken though.









This is Macy. I got her when she was 2-3yrs old. My other cat Princess had passed away and I couldn't sleep at night because of not having a cat in my room. I got this idea that I'd go to the shelter and take a CAT not a kitten home with me...we went there and the lady introduced us to the cats and when I started to reach for macy she warned me that she would his and growl and may scratch....Well I picked her up and loved on her and she didn't do anything. Needless to say we went and picked her up that day. 

























She is the second best cat I have owned. Best would be Princess. Macy doesn't get into anything. She stays off the computer desk and my dresser. She's the only cat I could trust to leave my tea or pop sitting on the coffee table and leave the room and know she wouldn't touch it. 
And I always get asked if she's half deaf...nope she isnt...those ears work great...LOL.

Also its been 2-3 yrs since the people at the shelter seen Macy. I went in to fill out a job application and took a picture of Macy with me and she remembered her. I was so happy. And they were happy to know she is doing great.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Macy's eyes..one blue, one green!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I love her eyes to. I think that is what caught my attention with her to begin with. Don't let her sweet look fool ya though. She's got a witchy attitude at times. Lol


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

so does my mom's kitten!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

You have some pretty kitties!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

You certainly have some beauties there! And, good for you on adopting and nursing them back to health, too. The one story with the worms and the maggots - oh my! I'm not a "cat person," but the eight rescue cats that live in my house are fab and I wouldn't give any one of them up - even though each has their quirks!! :roll: LOL


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks. 

I am a cat person...Lol... I prefer cats over dogs. LOL.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh beautiful cats, I am all for adopting from shelters (not against breeders though).


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Princess, but I am glad to hear you found Macy!!! She looks like a sweet heart!!! 

The reason you probably get asked if she is deaf is because alot of blue eyed white cats tend to be; those odd eyes actually 'saved' her from it...it's something with the genes of solid white, blue eyed cats that tends to cause them to be prone to deafness.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------

